# Have you got a grumbler?



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

You know, that groaning, grumbling sound when they are really content, and settling down next to you for a sleep.. Our girl makes the most ecstatic sounds..!Love it.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We call it Mac's moan. When he is ready to sleep we get a grumble.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh Elza does it when she settles down for a sleep. 
That's when I think its all worth it, the training and frustration sometimes when she misbehaves. I just wanna hug her even more! Love it! ;D


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes Bella does some fantastic groans, usually when she is settling down to sleep, and especially when really tired. Very long groans too, they go on forever!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa is quite the groaner also! I always laugh when she does it because she sounds like me when I am waking up in the morning! :


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tika is the grumbler/groaner,and snorer. Gunnr kicks her in the head sometimes to make her stop. It's pretty funny to watch. You can see the look on Gunnr's face is "will you please be quiet".


----------



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh dear..Ive started doing it too..Its very satisfying..


----------



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

I have one and I think it is the neatest thing! It makes me  every time I hear her do it. She just turned 12 weeks.


----------

